# Do people keep a weapon in the bedroom?



## truthseeker (2 Dec 2009)

Was having a chat with some friends recently and they were telling me about a recent break in, they heard people downstairs in the middle of the night, the guy got up and grabbed the baseball bat he keeps in the bedroom and ran down the stairs to confront the intruders - who in the meantime had heard the movement and gone.

I was surprised by two things, that he had gone to confront the intruders at all, but I was more surprised at the fact he had a baseball bat in his bedroom specifically as a weapon.

Forgot about this and then yesterday in work heard another story, some neighbours of a workmate had people trying to break in recently - they couldnt gain access and left. But the neighbours son had heard them and was waiting in the shadows with a weapon so that if they did gain access he was ready for them.

Do people generally tend to keep weapons around for home security? Its not something Ive ever considered doing, Id be afraid the weapon would be taken from me and used against me.
What do other people think?


----------



## Bill Struth (2 Dec 2009)

Baseball bat under the bed, and an iron bar in the wardrobe! Living where I live you wouldn't want to chance waiting on the cops to arrive. It'd be daylight before you'd see them.


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Dec 2009)

I'm severly tempted to make a juvenile response to that question !! 

I think the aforementioned baseball bat, golf club (de rigeur at the moment!!) etc is probably reasonable. Wouldnt agree with a gun, hatchet, hammer etc, as too likely to kill, plus you might be reluctant to use them which would be the worst of all worlds as they'd get used on you. 

I'd say best strategy is ring the guards, turn on the hall light, shout that the guards are on the way, lock/barracade the bedroom door. If there are other people sleeping in the house its a bit more complicated but I think the same tactic would be best - a burglar is, I would hope, unlikely to injure/kidnap/take hostage someone else in the house and would be more likely to cut their losses and leg it.

Would avoid getting up close and personal if at all possible, thats their gig, they would probably be armed and wont be afraid to use weapons.

Would anyone have the nerve to just sit it out?? Theft of material goods wouldnt bother me too much, or at least I wouldnt compromise anyone's personal safety for them.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Dec 2009)

Should have mentioned in the first post - the guy who ran downstairs with the baseball bat. He phoned the Guards immediately after running downstairs - it was 4 hours before they arrived.


----------



## Caveat (2 Dec 2009)

Pick axe shaft under the bed.  

This kind of thing is fairly common IME.


----------



## Holtend82 (2 Dec 2009)

I keep old golf clubs under my bed !!


----------



## Staples (2 Dec 2009)

Holtend82 said:


> I keep old golf clubs under my bed !!


 
Are you Tiger Wood's wife?


----------



## Celtwytch (2 Dec 2009)

I keep 2 large dogs in my bedroom   They are probably the best defence against any intruder, due to their sheer size.

Years ago, my room-mate and I heard a noise in the garden.  She grabbed a hurley, I grabbed a torch (didn't occur to me to look for any sort of weapon) and we both ventured outside ... to confront a hedgehog!  Looking back, I think were were probably both quite mad - as mentioned by others above, I'd be afraid of any sort of weapon I'd bring being used against me instead.


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Dec 2009)

Holtend82 said:


> I keep old golf clubs under my bed !!


 


Staples said:


> Are you Tiger Wood's wife?


 
Thought she kept hers in the car.


----------



## DB74 (2 Dec 2009)

Golf club for me

Don't know why though - I'd be more likely to miss cos my golf game is rubbish, except on the Wii and I don't think a Wii remote would scare any intruders!


----------



## michaelm (2 Dec 2009)

I've a hurley and a hammer under my bed.  I would hope that my perimeter alarm would go off should anyone try to  break in, and that they would then make themselves scarce.  I also lock my downstairs internal doors at night so as anyone who did gain access would also have to make noise and break a door to gain access to the stairs.


----------



## ney001 (2 Dec 2009)

My dad always kept a baseball bat beside the bed

D'udder half keeps a big shhtick under the bed now - plus we have a big dog outside bedroom door 

Hopefully we'll never have to use it!


----------



## truthseeker (2 Dec 2009)

What are the intentions for these weapons? Self defense only? Or would people be planning on chasing intruders out up the road and beating them for the intrusion?


----------



## ney001 (2 Dec 2009)

Both I would say - thankfully never had an intruder but I do remember years ago when I lived at home, my dad and brother would go running up the road after yobs trying to break into the cars.  Hasn't happened for a long time though - although recession might change that!.


----------



## Caveat (2 Dec 2009)

Depends on the individual/circumstances I suppose.

If for example someone attempted to assault me or my wife in our home, personally, I would use my weapon to ensure at least that they never walked again.


----------



## bren1916 (2 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> Depends on the individual/circumstances I suppose.
> 
> If for example someone attempted to assault me or my wife in our home, personally, I would use my weapon to ensure at least that they never walked again.


 
IMO you would need to have seen, or thought you had seen a glimmer of a knife in the intruders' hand (as the lights were off) which is why you broke his knee with your 7 iron. 
Put simply you were defending yourself and family from an 'armed' intruder..


----------



## Latrade (2 Dec 2009)

I wonder what ratio of all baseball bats purchased are actually used to play baseball.


----------



## colm5 (2 Dec 2009)

Latrade said:


> I wonder what ratio of all baseball bats purchased are actually used to play baseball.


 
When is the last time your saw someone playing baseball?


----------



## MANTO (2 Dec 2009)

I'm getting myself a Baseball Bat


----------



## MANTO (2 Dec 2009)

Oh... and anybody who watched Cracking Crime on RTE last night would be crazy not to have a weapon for self defence. Poor 68 year old man who dragged from his own bed, beaten to a pulp and tied to his banisters. Poor man went into a coma and died.


----------



## Ancutza (2 Dec 2009)

For a number of years I owned a licensed shotgun which resided in the attic space about 10 feet from my bed.  Many's the time I wondered if I found a burglar in my house in the middle of the night would I use it on him.  I came to the conclusion that I definitely would albeit from a distance and aimed low.  I think that if you break into someones house in the middle of the night to steal their hard-earned possessions then you deserve what you get regardless.

Thankfully I was never put to the test and, due to my move abroad, I disposed of the gun to a gun dealer.


----------



## ney001 (2 Dec 2009)

MANTO said:


> Oh... and anybody who watched Cracking Crime on RTE last night would be crazy not to have a weapon for self defence. Poor 68 year old man who dragged from his own bed, beaten to a pulp and tied to his banisters. Poor man went into a coma and died.



Indeed, was very very sad.  In my opinion, the intruder doesn't have to have a weapon in order to be a serious threat, the very fact that they are there means that they are out to cause harm - fists are a very valid weapon as shown on Cracking crime last night.


----------



## Caveat (2 Dec 2009)

Latrade said:


> I wonder what ratio of all baseball bats purchased are actually used to play baseball.


 
I think you've touched on one of the reasons for the popularity of the baseball bat as it happens - as it is officially a 'sporting device' (or whatever) it is less likely to be regarded as a weapon should you end up rock'n' rollin'...

In a similar vein, you really can never have too many replacement pickaxe handles around IMO.  They go all the time.


----------



## Tomodinhio (2 Dec 2009)

I keep a Taser beside my bed. Im not sure how usefull it would be in a confrontation but it gives me some comfort to have it. If i could buy a gun i would. Anyone who breaks into someone else's house should be left with a nasty reminder not to break in again.


----------



## Ham Slicer (2 Dec 2009)

For some reason I currently have a tool box under my bed with hammer, pliers, axe, screwer drivers, spirit level (not sure how I could use this).  So I'm well protected.


----------



## Sconhome (2 Dec 2009)

There happens to be a spare leg of a chair being stored under my bed for some reason. Alway handy to have, just don't know what happened the other three . .


----------



## Caveat (2 Dec 2009)

Ham Slicer said:


> spirit level (not sure how I could use this).


 
Well as baseball bats would do a good job of 'levelling' human intruders maybe this one is for ghosts?

(Sorry)


----------



## truthseeker (2 Dec 2009)

Tomodinhio said:


> I keep a Taser beside my bed. Im not sure how usefull it would be in a confrontation but it gives me some comfort to have it. If i could buy a gun i would. Anyone who breaks into someone else's house should be left with a nasty reminder not to break in again.


 
Where did you get it?


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2009)

A few tears back, when living in a different house, I woke up one night to the sound of people breaking in downstairs. I called the police and a few minutes later I went downstairs with an off-cut from a wooden curtain rail (it was heavy and about 60cm long). When I got to the bottom of the stairs I realised that I would a) end up getting killed or b) end up killing someone as I know from experience that once the adrenalin kicks in the primitive part of the brain takes over and you keep hitting ‘till the other guy stops moving. I would have no real problem injuring or even killing someone who broke into my home but I know that I would become a target for their friends/family and the police would be their usual useless selves. Because of the above I made lots of noise and the two guys in the living room exited through the window that they entered through.

Two and a half hours the police arrived from the local station which was a 3-5 minute drive away. They rang the doorbell and asked if we had reported intruders in the house. When I answered yes they asked if they were still there. I said yes, they were having a cup of tea in the kitchen to which one of them replied “don’t be so f’ing smart”.

Next time I won’t bother calling them.    

Despite the above I don't keep a weapon in the bedroom but would head for the kitchen and the big sharp knives if it happened again.


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Dec 2009)

We have a couple of [broken link removed], better than any baseball bat ! Also have 2 of these in the house, upstairs and know how to use them too.


----------



## Upstihaggity (2 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> Well as baseball bats would do a good job of 'levelling' human intruders maybe this one is for ghosts?
> 
> (Sorry)


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Dec 2009)

Meant to post this yonks ago but does anyone know if you can legally (or otherwise) get pepper spray/mace in Ireland.

It ticks all the boxes - easy to "administer" as no physique required and can apply from some sort of distance (ok not much), non lethal, doesnt cause lasting harm, couldnt get used on you in terms of killing you (AFAIK). So definitely no reluctance in using it and couldnt really over-do it (while "Anto" would be well deserving of the baseball bat, you could end up killing him and I dont think anyone wants that, well I dont anyway).

I'd be interested as do a bit of caravanning (used to do camping), and it feels very vulnerable as compared to a house.


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> So definitely no reluctance in using it and couldnt really over-do it (while "Anto" would be well deserving of the baseball bat, you could end up killing him and I dont think anyone wants that, well I dont anyway).


 Pepper spray in the face and then "bate" away 'till your hearts content with the baseball bat.


----------



## Caveat (2 Dec 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Meant to post this yonks ago but does anyone know if you can legally (or otherwise) get pepper spray/mace in Ireland.



I'm almost certain it's illegal



Purple said:


> Pepper spray in the face and then "bate" away 'till your hearts content with the baseball bat.



Exactly


----------



## mf1 (2 Dec 2009)

Purple said:


> Pepper spray in the face and then "bate" away 'till your hearts content with the baseball bat.



Ah yes, a card carrying member of the Radio 4, Grundiad reader brigade!

mf


----------



## Booter (2 Dec 2009)

Baseball bat hidden behind a chest of drawers. 

Dog in the sitting room as early warning system.


----------



## Teatime (2 Dec 2009)

There is only one weapon in my bedroom and I dont wield it as often as I'd like. But when I do, the earth moves....yeehaw !!


----------



## ney001 (3 Dec 2009)

Teatime said:


> There is only one weapon in my bedroom and I dont wield it as often as I'd like. But when I do, the earth moves....yeehaw !!



lol


----------



## VOR (3 Dec 2009)

I stand to be corrected but my understanding of the current law is that you should retreat and put one door between you and the intruder. If they come through that door then you may start swinging the bat.

Personally, I don't like a baseball bat or golf club. There is no room to swing either in a hallway where you are likely to meet the intruder. Blows should come from above the head and be aimed down on the shoulder area. You can't do that with a baseball bat. Well not if you're 6'3".

A 5/6 cell maglite resting on your shoulder is the best thing. You are then ready to strike down and hard for the shoulder/elbow area. It is also not a weapon of offense if you do end up in a court of law. Afterall, you smashed his collar bone with a torch!!

I spent my college years working night security in some dodgy parts of Dublin. The maglite came in handy...


----------



## Vanilla (3 Dec 2009)

VOR said:


> IYou can't do that with a baseball bat. Well not if you're 6'3".
> 
> A 5/6 cell maglite resting on your shoulder is the best thing. You are then ready to strike down and hard for the shoulder/elbow area. It is also not a weapon of offense if you do end up in a court of law. Afterall, you smashed his collar bone with a torch!!
> 
> I spent my college years working night security in some dodgy parts of Dublin. The maglite came in handy...


 
You are quite scary.... but in a good way.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Dec 2009)

Vanilla said:


> You are quite scary.... but in a good way.


 
I agree!!!

The maglite is a great idea actually, it means you cant be done for carrying a weapon with intent, plus you can switch it on to inspect the damage after youve whacked someone with it


----------



## DB74 (3 Dec 2009)

VOR said:


> I stand to be corrected but my understanding of the current law is that you should retreat and put one door between you and the intruder.


 
Does your front/back door not count?


----------



## VOR (3 Dec 2009)

I'm actually a big softie. Just very realistic when it comes to my family's protection. I don't want to kill any one but I do want an intruder taken to the ground and fast.

Ever notice the way Gardai and security guards love to carry maglites?


----------



## Pique318 (3 Dec 2009)

I've a baseball bat beside the bed and a 4D-Cell Maglite.
To borrow a phrase, "I don't know karate, but I know Crazy, and I'm willing to use it".

If someone breaks into my house to burgle/assault me or my wife, then all bets are off and a swift blow to the intruders knee will incapacitate them. After that, it's up to you what you do to them.
However, I think you're more likely to be jailed than the intruder, such is the ridiculous law on 'rights' in Ireland.

This thread reminds me of a joke about a man who rang the cops when he heard an intruder. The cops said there was no-one available and to lock himself in the bathroom. He rang back 2 mins later and said that it's ok, he'd shot and killed the intruder. 2 mins later, there were 3 cop cars, a SWAT team and a police helicopter outside. They caught the (uninjured) intruder red-handed. The ranking officer said "I thought you said you killed him" to which the man replied "I thought you said no-one was available".


----------



## VOR (3 Dec 2009)

DB74 said:


> Does your front/back door not count?


 
I don't believe it does. I believe you have to put another door between you and the attacker. This stinks. Consider the case of you in your sitting room and your child upstairs in bed. By implication of the law you would have to wait in the sitting room while the intruder was in your hall. Personally, I'd come at the intruder if he came between me and my children and leave my fate in the hands of the jury. 

I know FG have had bills in the Dail to change the law for at least 4 years. However, nothing has come of them yet.

The Times reported the following on 14 Nov:
"The legal position on the rights of law-abiding citizens to strike out against intruders is unclear. The Non-Fatal Offences Against the Person Act 1997 makes clear that reasonable force may be applied by somebody seeking to protect themselves or their family from injury, assault or detention. Force can also be used to protect one’s property from “destruction or damage caused by trespass”. However, where a citizen stands legally when simply confronting an intruder in their home in not specifically dealt with.
To further complicate matters, the Act allows for juries to consider whether a person finding an intruder in their home availed of an opportunity to retreat before using reasonable force. This appears to undermine the right to use force.
The Minister for Justice, Dermot Ahern, recently told the Dáil that intrusion into a home “should not be tolerated”. However, he recently rejected calls for the Government to support a Bill that Fine Gael claimed would give clarity to the level of force intruders could be met with. Ahern has said that the Law Reform Commission is currently reviewing the issue of legitimate defence, and that it would be foolish not to wait for that work to be completed. The commission would make its recommendations known within weeks, he said, and would produce draft legislation.
Whatever the recommendations, public debate around the issue is likely to remain emotive"


----------



## Booter (3 Dec 2009)

VOR said:


> Personally, I don't like a baseball bat or golf club. There is no room to swing either in a hallway where you are likely to meet the intruder. Blows should come from above the head and be aimed down on the shoulder area. You can't do that with a baseball bat. Well not if you're 6'3".



Sounds a bit weird, but I've actually thought about the problem of swinging the baseball bat. It would be slow and cumbersome and the intruder is hardly going to stand still while you swing. The trick is (ahem) to hold the bat in the middle, with one hand, thereby allowing you to deliver shorter, sharper jabs with either end.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Dec 2009)

Indiansign said:


> Sounds a bit weird, but I've actually thought about the problem of swinging the baseball bat. It would be slow and cumbersome and the intruder is hardly going to stand still while you swing. The trick is (ahem) to hold the bat in the middle, with one hand, thereby allowing you to deliver shorter, sharper jabs with either end.


 
Terrible problems swinging a baseball bat in a corridor or hallway. 

The trick you mention makes it sound like you need a Bat'leth (the weapon the Klingons like to use) - at least you get stabbing action on both ends with one of those.


----------



## Pique318 (3 Dec 2009)

Or get one of 

My cousin has one (he was into martial arts at the time) and the ease with which someone can attack or defend with one is impressive. You might need some practise though....


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Dec 2009)

Like the great quote, along the lines of, theres more law at the end of a nightwatchman's truncheon that the tip of a supreme court judge's pen.


----------



## Tomodinhio (3 Dec 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Where did you get it?



Got it in Thailand a few Years ago, haven't tested it on anyone yet. Keep an eye out for one next time your away. I'd hope the electric current flashing in the dark would scare them away or at least make them hesitate before approaching me if they where armed themselves.


----------



## Caveat (3 Dec 2009)

Indiansign said:


> Sounds a bit weird, but I've actually thought about the problem of swinging the baseball bat. It would be slow and cumbersome and the intruder is hardly going to stand still while you swing. The trick is (ahem) to hold the bat in the middle, with one hand, thereby allowing you to deliver shorter, sharper jabs with either end.


 
This is how I envisage my pick axe handle being used. Swinging should be towards the end of your 'sustained period of self defense' - when the assailant is already incapacitated. Swinging momentarily exposes your entire torso/head also. Outstreteched well placed jabs/lunges to the knees/groin/face is the order of the day initially as it puts distance between you both.

Not that I've given it much thought.


----------



## VOR (3 Dec 2009)

Tomodinhio said:


> Got it in Thailand a few Years ago, haven't tested it on anyone yet.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSYlxzCHvKg
[broken link removed] 
Here's a demo for you.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Dec 2009)

Tomodinhio said:


> ...haven't tested it on anyone yet.


 
That was gonna be my next question 

So I take it its one of the ones you have to step right up to the person with, as opposed to the ones that throw out the hooks?


----------



## levelpar (3 Dec 2009)

Someone mentioned that they keep a dog outside the bedroom door. We keep the mother-in-law outside the door. She is so scary that even  a bear would'nt hug her. Also  we found that she is much cheaper to feed than any sizeable mutt .

Apart from all that ,I believe that most burglars are only interested in robbing what they can and do not want any confrontation.  Consequently, if  lights are turned on , the burglar will scarper .

The use of a weapon should be the very last resort as it could well be taken and used against you


----------



## dodo (3 Dec 2009)

I don't have a weapon but I do have a baseball bat that I brought back from the states years ago.


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 Dec 2009)

levelpar said:


> We keep the mother-in-law outside the door.



 Looks like you've no need for contraceptives so!!


----------



## MANTO (3 Dec 2009)

Another deterrent 
..

Print this thread and pin it to the front and back door


----------



## VOR (3 Dec 2009)

As prevention is better than the cure, please take care this Christmas when throwing out cardboard. Don't leave your wii or 42" plasma box outside the house for collection. You might as well just advertise your new purchases.
Best to bring them to the recycling centre yourself.


----------



## levelpar (3 Dec 2009)

> Looks like you've no need for contraceptives so!!


 
Yes indeed, When I look at her before going into the bedroom, it puts me right off ,so we usually make out in the car


----------



## daithi (4 Dec 2009)

way,way,way too much information..


daithi


----------



## Sconhome (4 Dec 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Terrible problems swinging a baseball bat in a corridor or hallway.
> 
> The trick you mention makes it sound like you need a Bat'leth (the weapon the Klingons like to use) - at least you get stabbing action on both ends with one of those.



Swing it upwards from the side, aim for the brain but land it in the crotch area!!


----------



## Pique318 (4 Dec 2009)

Sconhome said:


> Swing it upwards from the side, aim for the brain but land it in the crotch area!!


Female posters may go so far as to suggest they are one and the same....


----------



## Complainer (7 Dec 2009)

I would feel incredibly vulnerable facing down an intruder if I was in my bare feet. I have this horrible feeling that I'd be busy lacing up my brogues while the intruder is working his way through the house. I'd also feel incredibly vulnerable knowing that the kids are in different rooms. I'd really want to get everyone into one room first. 

I wonder if many people have considered the possibility that;
a) the bad guys may well have weapon(s) too
b) the bad guys may be more experienced and practiced at fighting in the dark
c) the bad guys might well have disconnected the landline at the convenient box that Eircom provides outside your house.


----------



## truthseeker (7 Dec 2009)

Complainer said:


> I would feel incredibly vulnerable facing down an intruder if I was in my bare feet. I have this horrible feeling that I'd be busy lacing up my brogues while the intruder is working his way through the house. I'd also feel incredibly vulnerable knowing that the kids are in different rooms. I'd really want to get everyone into one room first.
> 
> I wonder if many people have considered the possibility that;
> a) the bad guys may well have weapon(s) too
> ...


 

I agree with all of this.

Plus, if the break in is opportunistic, then god knows what kind of drink or drug crazed scum bag you might be facing. 
On the other hand, if the break in is the result of someone casing the house out, likely they are hardened criminals who are prepared for the possibility of confronting the people in the house.

Neither situation is one in which Id feel confident of my ability to win the showdown.


----------



## Complainer (7 Dec 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I agree with all of this.
> 
> Plus, if the break in is opportunistic, then god knows what kind of drink or drug crazed scum bag you might be facing.
> On the other hand, if the break in is the result of someone casing the house out, likely they are hardened criminals who are prepared for the possibility of confronting the people in the house.
> ...


which reminds me of a further point for my list;

d) the bad guys know where you live, regardless of the outcome of this particular incident.


----------



## Sconhome (7 Dec 2009)

Complainer said:


> d) the bad guys know where you live, regardless of the outcome of this particular incident.



If they end up head first down the stairs there may be a memory issue


----------



## so-crates (7 Dec 2009)

So aside from Teatime, has anyone else used their bedroom weapon?


----------



## Chocks away (7 Dec 2009)

MANTO said:


> I'm getting myself a Baseball Bat


 
"OK Sir. What colour would you like?"
"Colour?"
"Yes Sir. Black for funerals, white for weddings."


----------



## woodbine (7 Dec 2009)

i need to get some sports equpment for our bedroom i think... 

what about having one of those tins of air freshner where the spray comes out the top? If you're close enough to hit them with a weapon you could blind and choke them first with..lavender, or summer fruits or something? then whack the bejaysus out of them. 


All i have at the moment is a few heavy items at the top of the spiral stairs that i plan to flatten them with. large plant pots etc.

i probably wouldn't injure them fatally but i'd try to incapacitate them and them tie them up so tight they'd get gangrene where they didn't even know they had body parts..


----------



## bullworth (10 Dec 2009)

woodbine said:


> what about having one of those tins of air freshner where the spray comes out the top? If you're close enough to hit them with a weapon you could blind and choke them first with..lavender, or summer fruits or something? then whack the bejaysus out of them.



Perfume or aftershave in the eye is a seriously painful experience. Tried and tested when as a toddler I picked up a bottle  and sprayed some in my eye by accident.  
An ordinary house is crammed full of ordinary objects which can be used as defensive weapons whether it be that glass of water next to the bed or  a heavy lampshade. The intruder will also have the same opportunities  of finding something capable of being used as a weapon.
If I had kids in the house then all bets would be off. I'd do whatever I had to do to make sure there was no attraction for the scumbag in returning.  Maybe it's an urban myth but I've heard that some burglars return again and again to  a house if they find it easy to rob.


----------



## Complainer (16 Dec 2009)

This UK case might be of interest;

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/dec/14/jail-brothers-burglar-cricket-bat


----------



## MANTO (16 Dec 2009)

I think the issue here is:

_The intruders fled when help arrived at the house in High Wycombe, Buckinghamshire, but the brothers chased and caught one_

I would be quite happy to see the f***ers gone out the door and never see them again. I can see why it didnt hold up in court.


----------



## AlastairSC (21 Dec 2009)

so-crates said:


> So aside from Teatime, has anyone else used their bedroom weapon?



Mine's a foot long - but I don't use it as a rule


----------

